# Fresh Water Tank Capacity



## SwampThing (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi there,
We've recently purchased a 2009 9010DF
Can anyone tell me the capacity of the fresh water tank? It doesn't appear to be mentioned in the (substantial) documents pack we got with the vehicle.
Many thanks
Kevin


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

100lts


----------



## SwampThing (Mar 9, 2012)

Many thanks


----------



## marcuay (Sep 28, 2010)

usually 120L, in some case (weight limitation) is limited to 70L, 80L..., with a stopper.


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Uhh


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

Can you not measure what you put in somehow to be sure, if its important for you? How many 5l watering can fulls for instance?


----------



## marcuay (Sep 28, 2010)

example p:12
rapido.fr/pdf/fr/Rapido-GT-2008.pdf


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Weigh the van with water tank full.
Empty all water and weigh again.
1 imp gall = 10 lbs.

Seemples...... :roll: 

Ray.


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

I think SwanpThing only wanted to know the capacity of his tank, and on that particular van is as posted


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Are you sure, absolutely certain.positive,correct on this. :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

cabby

ps, sorry


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

:lol: :lol: 8O


----------



## rapidom (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi, you asked about the capacity of the fresh tank, yes it is 100L as is the grey waste tank on your model. I thought you might enjoy reading the Rapido brochure documents on these links as that might fill in other blanks as well.

http://www.kpcm.co.uk/downloads/rapido/Rapido-GT.pdf

http://www.kpcm.co.uk/downloads/rapido/Rapido-Serie90dF.pdf

Peter.


----------



## SwampThing (Mar 9, 2012)

Many thanks Peter.
I've been on the lookout for 2009 brochures!


----------

